# Extending a shop bought cage.



## chocdonuty (Nov 2, 2009)

Hiya all! 
I have one of these cages:
Rodent Cage R5A 120: Great Deals at zooplus
And am wondering if it is possible to extend it? Has anyone tried? I would love a c & c cage but I have a cat and so having an enclosed cage is obviously better and I have one anyway, lol. I was thinking of taking the bottom out and putting it on the floor, but then how do I create another level? I was thinking of putting some sort of wire/grid between the top of the tray and the bottom of the wire(it's attatched to the frame), but then how do I create another level?
Any ideas are greatly appriciated


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

is this for a rabbit?

I would say your best options are to leave it in a room without the cat and never lock it away in that cage, the rspca reccomend at least 5 foot x 2 foot for 1 small rabbit. If you cant give it a whole room then these pens are great Outdoor Pen with Fenced Covering: Great Deals on Small Animal Pens at zooplus and a much better price than cages, if you needed to lino is only another £10 - £20 depending where you go.


----------



## chocdonuty (Nov 2, 2009)

It's for two guinea pigs, the biggest cage I could fit into my last house, I've since moved and no longer have a garden/run so an outdoor home isn't really suitable. I don't think my cat would attack the piggies as when they have the run of the lounge, she's interested but thats it, (loves watching my hammie in her wheel but has never attempted to get at her) but still, i wouldn't like to leave them alone together for long. I had thought about keeping the cat separate when I'm not around but the way my flat is divided this would not work either. thanks for your suggestions though, I will work out a way of giving them more room, i'm just not sure how yet!


----------

